# DVD drive not working as expected [SOLVED]

## alextz

Since sometime ago my DVD-RW drive is not working as expected.

If I put a blank/written DVD in it , it doesn't seem to be noticing it, it thinks that there is no media in the drive. If I reboot it finds the disk in it but if i want to eject it, it doesn't do it.The disk is writeable this way. Pressing the button just makes it go out and then back again. 

I keep getting like 

```

hda: request sense failure: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0 

```

in dmesg.

Any ideeas?Last edited by alextz on Sat Feb 06, 2010 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

post  *Quote:*   

> lspci -k
> 
> cat /etc/fstab

 

----------

## VoidMage

I don't know about the first one, but the "no eject" feature

will probably go away once you switch to a pure CONFIG_ATA setup.

----------

## alextz

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b005

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 3468

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: JMicron IDE

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

and cat /etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sdb1      /home/          ext3      defaults   0 1   

/dev/sdc1               /home/alextz/Hard2 ext4         rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async       0 1

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

----------

## DONAHUE

try commenting out the cdrom line in fstab and allowing dbus/hal/udev to handle it

----------

## VoidMage

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> try commenting out the cdrom line in fstab and allowing dbus/hal/udev to handle it

 

And if (once) that fails, try the migration.

Actually, try it regardless, it's how it's supposed to be for a few kernel versions.

----------

## DONAHUE

@ Void

What do the phrases:

'pure CONFIG_ATA setup'

'try the migration'

mean? Too cryptic for a non Mage like me.

His lspci -k has all appropriate and only libata drivers in use.

----------

## VoidMage

If there's a /dev/hd*, it's most probably not a pure setup,

in case of a cdrom, it should be /dev/sr*.

----------

## DONAHUE

@Void

Now I understand you. 

Even though he shows the libata drivers in use there may be an interference if  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> is marked in the menuconfig.

@alex

if commenting cdrom out of fstab does not change the problem: 

recommend running:

```
grep CONFIG_IDE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

which should yield:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDE is not set

 

if:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDE=y

 

is produced instead, I'd recommend reconfiguring, recompiling, resaving the kernel with < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> marked in the menuconfig.

----------

## cyrillic

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> His lspci -k has all appropriate and only libata drivers in use.

 

No, you missed one.

```
03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: JMicron IDE 
```

It should say

```
   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron 
```

----------

## DONAHUE

Duh, thanks.

----------

## alextz

How can I exclude ATA/ATAPI/IDE when my DVD-RW is an IDE drive?

----------

## DONAHUE

menuconfig as:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

and recompile, resave kernel

----------

## alextz

Ok, I think it can be marked as SOLVED.

Thank you!

----------

